# New to HTS - My Setup



## ZETEC (May 27, 2010)

I will get some pictures up soon.

Main Room:

A/V Cabinet:Salamander Sonoma 339
Power Conditioner: Monster HTS 1600
AVR: Denon 3808CI
L/R Amps: UPA-1 x 2
Center Amp: UPA-1
Blu Ray: PS3
Display: LG 52" LCD
Center: Aperion 6C
Mains: Aperion 6T
Surrounds: Aperion 5T
Sub: Aperion 12D


----------



## ZETEC (May 27, 2010)

ZETEC said:


> I will get some pictures up soon.
> 
> Main Room:
> 
> ...


Replaced Aperion 6Ts and 6C with new VGTs and VGC


----------



## martinez331 (Oct 21, 2010)

post pics!


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to the shack! Nice gear but where are the pics.... ??:bigsmile:

Matt


----------



## martinez331 (Oct 21, 2010)

mdrake said:


> Welcome to Home Theater Shack! Nice gear but where are the pics.... ??:bigsmile:
> 
> Matt


word! :bigsmile:


----------



## ZETEC (May 27, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=95123&id=1236711914&l=fe875fca04

New speakers:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=97466&id=1236711914&l=229e74d177


----------



## martinez331 (Oct 21, 2010)

...owned by trying to access FB on my work laptop. I'll have to login from home to see the pics. Thanks!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

ZETEC - you can upload the pictures by uploading via the managing attachments button when posting, that way the pictures are then visible here or you can choose a hosting site like photobucket which will also give members the chance to see them on this site too.

Looking great though, would be great if you could upload them here :T


----------



## Cory Phoenix (Nov 7, 2010)

recruit said:


> ZETEC - you can upload the pictures by uploading via the managing attachments button when posting, that way the pictures are then visible here or you can choose a hosting site like photobucket which will also give members the chance to see them on this site too.
> 
> Looking great though, would be great if you could upload them here :T


agreed! i wanna see the photos too! :hissyfit: (facebook is blocked by the IT Nazi here at my work)


----------



## ZETEC (May 27, 2010)

Lets see if this works.


----------



## ZETEC (May 27, 2010)




----------



## ZETEC (May 27, 2010)




----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice setup and room, very tasteful. Enjoy the new toys!


----------



## Cory Phoenix (Nov 7, 2010)

Very jealous of the Verus LCR! Beautiful!


----------



## ZETEC (May 27, 2010)

codog said:


> Very jealous of the Verus LCR! Beautiful!


And the coolest things is that they sound even better then they look!!!!


----------



## ZETEC (May 27, 2010)

fitzwaddle said:


> Very nice setup and room, very tasteful. Enjoy the new toys!


Thanks..I'm still working on it. currently it feels a little "cold". I need to find a way to warm it up a bit. It feels to much like a weird den.


----------



## bigvag (Jan 9, 2010)

Looks good, but what are you hidding from your wife in the closet you cant open.


----------



## ZETEC (May 27, 2010)

hehe I wish I was hiding something....Just boxes :-(


----------

